# Apple wine without tannin



## Poorboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I have some frozen apple juice in my freezer. I was going to start a batch of apple wine, but all of the recipes I see say to add tannin. I dont have any. Can apple wine be made without it or should I wait until I can get some?


----------

